# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Новым партнером Logitech в Республике Беларусь стала компания CDL Distri

## Labs

Компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI) и белорусская компания  СДЛдистри подписали прямой контракт о сотрудничестве. В самое ближайшее время СДЛдистри начнет поставки на белорусский рынок продукции Logitech, в том числе и самых новых моделей.

Компания СДЛдистри является одним из крупнейших импортеров компьютерной техники и электроники в Республике Беларусь. Компания c 1995 года, является дистрибьютором таких крупных производителей как Asus, Lenovo, Canon, Huawei, Sony, Alcatel, Pocketbook, Powercom, FSP, Targus, Viewsonic, Goodram и других. 

СДЛдистри  будет работать над поставкой инновационных устройств известного швейцарского бренда в розничные сети, компьютерные магазины и различные интернет-магазины. СДЛдистри имеет свой розничный интернет магазин www.edison.by и сервисную поддержу в www.pravsha.by, где потребители всегда смогут узнать о последних новинках и получить ответы на актуальные вопросы.

Наталья Тюшкевич, региональный менеджер в Республике Беларусь, рассказала о своих ожиданиях в работе с компанией: «СДЛдистри – надежный и активный партнер, который обладает всей необходимой компетенцией в области дистрибуции. Мы надеемся на долговременное сотрудничество и увеличение продаж продукции Logitech».

«Мы всегда придерживаемся  честной политики и здравого смысла по отношению к своим клиентам, стараемся ориентироваться на их нужды и на результативную работу. Эти же принципы мы будем соблюдать и в сотрудничестве с компанией Logitech. Мы рады представлять Logitech на рынке Республики Беларусь, она займет достойное место в нашем товарном портфеле и на полках наших клиентов», – комментирует подписание контракта коммерческий руководитель ЧУП «СДЛ Дистри» Целуйко Никита.

СДЛдистри предоставляет своим клиентам такие преимущества как широкий ассортимент и  наличие всех товаров на складе, кредитную поддержку, бесплатную доставку, маркетинговое сопровождение, сервисное обслуживание, а для оптовых клиентов – автоматический прием заказов через электронную систему онлайн бронирования www.b2b.cd-life.by.

Офис и склад компании СДЛдистри расположены в Боровлянах, по адресу 40 лет Победы, 27. 

*Контакты компании:*

Отдел продаж (многоканальный телефон): +375 17 500-10-01 
Velcom: +375 29 398-86-61, +375 29 302-51-25, +375 29 634-42-71 
МТС: +375 29 506-11-57

----------

